# how obsessed are you with dust collection?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Wacky question. I'm just curious.

I am not obsessed but I do make an effort to hook my big offenders
up. Now I have a central cyclone with fixed ducting and 2 main ports 
for the planer and the table saw which are my big offenders, plus a 
vacuum setup for sanders, routers and track saw. The jointer and 
bandsaw I haven't bothered with.

I work in a shop with a rollup door so I can sweep or blow dust to
the outside to clean up. In an enclosed shop like a basement
you'd have to sweep or capture everything; what a drag


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*In an enclosed shop like a basement you'd have to sweep or capture everything; what a drag *

Aint that the truth and my problem is I still have a dirt floor… I try to minimise it as much as I can but till I can afford concrete floor and a dust extraction system Iam learning to swim in it… lol


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Not obsessed, always use it w/the planer, and most the time w/jointer. Need to work on using it more w/table saw and band saw. Should be some sort of resolution.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*I don't have any dust collection attached to any of my machines.* That is because I don't really have a shop, YET! My tools & machines are piled in the corner. I'm currently painting & reorganizing the basement, so that I can setup my shop. Shop setup should begin next week. The FIRST thing on my "To Do" list is upgrade my 2HP HF DC with; a Wynn Enviromental 35A274NANO cartridge filter (scheduled for delivery tomorrow), installation of a Thein Baffle pre-seperator (to be built), powered through a Long Ranger III remote (arrived yesterday). The SECOND thing on my "TO DO" list is to repurpose a furnace squirrel cage blower (blower & filters on hand) and build an air cleaner.
So to answer your question, *Yes I am (or soon will be) obsessed* with dust collection & air purification! My obsession is two fold. I want to preserve my lung function and MOST importantly….*I HATE TO CLEAN!!!*


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Central vac for all the tools (table saw, jointer, band saw, planer and two sanding stations) with blast gates at each except for the router table and miter saw. They each have their own. Frankly, I wish the central vac worked better than it does. I think it suffers from trying to service too many machines (even with the blast gates). I will probably need to add another vac for the lathe as soon as I get one and at some point improve on the existing system as a whole to make it function better. Oh yeah, I almost forgot…I also have a Festool vac for all the hand held tools. It works the best of all.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm about as obsessed with dust collection as I can be without being able to have a dust collector. And it's more for the cleanliness than the health of my lungs (I know, it should be the reverse).

Now, if I had the kind of space I'd like without noise to worry about, I'd be quite obsessed. There's just something about processing wood with powerful equipment and having it be completely dustless…


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty obsessed about it. I collect it all over everything.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm currently trying to afford the duct work for my 2HP dust collector. My garage shop is 20×20 and the tools are arranged coincidentally in a way to I never have to go too far. According to FWW's 2011 Tool Guide I will have short enough runs to maintain 800 CFM at most of my tools. The Jointer and Bandsaws are at the end. Tablesaw and planer are right next to the collector. I also have an old Tornado shop vac from the 60's.

To top it off, I have a Delta Air Cleaner which cycles my whole shop 16 times every hour.

To answer your original question: *Very obsessed.*


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I use the dust collectors on the big tools, but honestly, though I've tried to be more aware of dust, the reality is doing it for a living, you're gonna have to breath some of it.

I'm trying to get away from alluminumoxide sanding papers because I have concerns about them. Sure there haven't been any studies yet, but alluminum has been linked to alziemers, so I do at least use the bags on the sanders. The amount of dust they catch is actually quite significant, and I breath considerably less dust with them. But then I've always adjusted my breathing patterns to reduce dust inhalation anyways. Surprisingly though, I never noticed I did it til someone asked me about it. Inhale when the sander is furthest, and the dust isn't coming at you as much, exhale while it is (or hold breath).


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea, I've got a basement shop, I'm asthmatic, and my Wife is a Doc; I'm concerned about dust collection.

My first two shop purchases were Powermatic dust collection and air filtration units, and I use them whenever I can. I don't have a permanent system piped, I move the DC around. I use it for the TS, jointer, router table and band saw. I built a quick and dirty downdraft table I use for sanding, along with DC on the sander; it really helps keep the dust down. I also wear a half mask respirator when sanding anything, and while cutting MDF.

So far, I haven't had any issues with dust getting out of the shop, and the dust in the shop really isn't too bad. This is also good as I don't have a separate finishing area. I haven't been motivated to try to add a wok to my DC, or a separator to the system; seems pretty clean as it is.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Answer to the question; Not very. When it gets in the way I shovel it up or sweep it under my Ural to absorb the oil spots.
MIKE


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to think I was until I came here & saw some of the systems. Admittedly, I use mine more to prevent a mess than prevent disease. I need an upgrade.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to be obsessed. But then I realized that you simply can't get all of it unless you spend a FORTUNE! I have a 2HP collector with 4" ducts to every machine. But that's more for the chips than the finest dust. And if I use a hand router, I make a mess. If I use hand tools, I make a mess. And the table saw always makes a mess.

Cough-cough…hack…cough!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Not as much as I should be. I've known for sometime that the shop/garage I have now is temporary … we plan to move in a few months (anybody want to buy a house?), so I have gotten by with a shop-vac/Oneida dust deputy combo, a Jet DC650A that I hook up to bigger tools, and a ShopVac Air Cleaner.

The saving grace has been that for about half of the year, I can roll tools out on the driveway. The light is better out there, cleanup goes a lot faster, and dust collection isn't so much of an issue.

The new shop … when I have one … will have a better, more efficient system.

-Gerry


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm glad to see such interest in dust collecting and the health concerns about breathing dust. In the not too distant past safety in the shop was equated to "bleeding". Injuries that occur over longer periods of time seldom received attention.

I am saddened whenever I see a guy, my age or younger, carrying his oxygen around with him. I know that not only is he suffering a decrease in quality of life, but a shortened life as well. A lot of the woods that we use are toxic, and collecting the dust at the source is a damm good idea.

Now if we could only develop similar awareness of protecting our hearing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

8iowa,

Can you say that again, I didn't hear you!!!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a great thread Loren.

I consider myself in the middle of the pack. My shop is in a detached building, so I do not have to worry about dist getting into the house. I use my Delta DC with a separator on the TS, BS, jointer and planer. I use a shop vac on my router table.

I do my sanding by hand - I actually enjoy it to a point. If I am doing enough of it, I use either a downdraft table or a filtering mask. For quick sanding jobs, I sometimes use nothing, especially if I plan to leave the shop right after finishing the sanding. This might not be a good idea, but at least I make sure to use the shop vac to clean up instead of brushing it around.


----------



## BobAtl (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a very high priority for me. I've worked in occupational health and safety for 30+ years and know the importance of it as a health issue and as a potential contributor to falls. Of course the tools. cords, scrap and other junk on the floor in the shop is another story all together!

I've had my DC since '94. I keep the doors/windows closed for the heating and cooling and my shop's relatively small (14'X16') so both factors make dust collection mandatory for me. I've included dust collection ports for all my equipment, fences, etc. and have a remote control incorporating a relay on the dedicated DC outlet that's activated by a remote switch on a key fob (from Lowe's) that allows me to contol the system from anywhere in my shop - or my entire back yard, for that matter. (A friend at that time was and EE and designed that for me. I love it!) I designed and built the shop myself so I installed the main branches above the ceiling to provide three 4" drops with blast gates to which I can connect any tool I use.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a small DC that I use on the planer and TS. My nose filters the dust in the air lol… When I come in from the shop I will blow my nose and clean the filter out.

The only power tool that I have a real dust problem with is the router.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been getting my shop geared up to do a better job of dust control, and at same time make it easer to get as much as possible. I live in central montana, so I have to conserve my heat in the shop. I have stopped using air to blow tools, ect. off, and now try to use vac w/ dust deputy for clean-up. I will try to take time to post some of these ideas. If anyone reads Bill Pentz's site, it should get us all thinking about doing a better job, for are own health. I get hearing tested every year as part of my construction job, and I have lost about half. So if my lungs are equal to my hearing I need to save what is left. Just my two cents.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

So far, I roll the equipment I can out to the driveway (table saw, planer, hand tools). I don't yet have a handle on sawdust from my RAS, which is stationary. Dust collection is more a case of dust management. Cleanup inside and outside my garage shop is most often a powerful blast from the leaf blower and often a push broom at the end of the day.

Careful sweeping and other cleanup happens at more irregular intervals. The dust finds every nook and cranny and there is only so much time to drag everything out for cleanup.

My current system takes care of the stuff on the bench and equipment, and reduces the chances I'll slip and fall, but it does nothing to protect my lungs. Next winter, I hope to heat my shop so I can use it year round - most likely with a kerosene heater, so I'll have to be more careful with dust management and ventilation.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a constant cough before upgrading my DC; I got tired of coughing and having a plugged nose after working in the shop. I have a 5HP cyclone which I have connected to all my stationary tools except the drillpress. Any sanding I do with my ROS involves hooking it up to my shop vac and wearing a dust mask.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Manitario mentions the key which is dust from sanding.

I too have a DC connected to the big machines - but those big machines mak a lot more chips than dust - so the tablesaw/jointer/planer really aren't doing much to your lungs.

We need to really do a good job collecting the fine dust so we don't breathe it DEEP into the lungs.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

When I started woodworking, about 20 years ago, I did not worry about dust at all. Later, I started to get concerned and today I am very concerned. I have a persistent cough. It's not bad, but I know there is something not quite right with my lungs. I connect a dust collector to almost every tool I use and, as everyone knows, a dust collector works better on some tools than others. I also have an air filtration system for getting the finer particles out of the air.

Perhaps the most significant step was to switch to Festool sanders with a Festool dust extractor. Those Festool sanders do an incredible job of capturing dust. It seems like I am working in dust free environment.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the HF DC, large vacuum for router/sander and general cleanup, ambient air cleaner, windows, ceiling fans (2), and I use Peltor hearing protection. I also clean the shop at the end of each day. That said (cleaning), it sometimes takes my leaf blower to get in the nooks and crannies to start.
Yep!! I'm obsessive, but I know where my crap is. It is the sign on the TS top that threatens death to anyone who puts stuff on it that really gets responses.
Bill


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I try to collect heavy dust and chips where I can, just to reduce the mess on the floor, but I'm not really fanatical about it. The fines are the real concern for me, so I upgraded to a canister filter on my dust collector and built an air cleaner. If I'm doing much sanding or much work with MDF, I wear my respirator.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I pay close attention to it, but … resources have dictated that-maybe like many of us-I can't do the things I'd like to do.

I'd LIKE to have a ducted system with a 3-5HP cyclone DC. One day … ;-)

The 2HP HF DC is hot-rodded, and I use it on all the stationary tools, except the BS, the CMS, and the RAS (other end of the shop), which get my ShopVac (with HEPA filter).

I have a JDS air filtration unit, hanging from the rafters. That's on a fair % of the time that I'm in the shop. I have my shop-built, roll-around air filtration unit that I tend to run, on a timer, when I leave the shop.

My sanding table … has a 20" box fan on it, with a MERV 8, 5", pleated media filter, and a 3M Filtrete filter tacked onto it. You can watch the fines, from sanding, drift straight into the filters.

But … I'm forming the habit of just wearing my 3M 7500 respirator, at all times that I'm doing anything that will generate dust. For me, it really IS just a habit thing, since it really isn't uncomfortable.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am nowhere near Bill Pentz level of obsessed with DC, but I do tend to suffer from allergies, and I try to keep the air in my shop clean and breathable. To that end I have put a good bit of time, and budget to controlling dust. I am another one that is using the HF 2HP DC hot rod rig, that is ducted to dual 4" lines. and am trying my best to hook up the nastiest machines to it. Some of my most recent projects have been dust hoods actually… I have a Grizzly G0572 that I use to clean up whatever the DC misses, and a broom and dustpan for the heavier stuff….

Having said that, I am not about to build my own full blown cyclone, or drop $5 grand on a new Clear View and metal ductwork… Just not gonna happen…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Cyclone, dust collection ports to every machine (except the mortiser), even at the drill presses.

Additional Festool connection to small tools help a lot in keeping dust down in my shop.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think I'm exactly "obsessed", but after spending uncounted hours sweeping and vacuuming over several years, I fell in love with my first DC when I realized that my cleaning time had been cut by at least half. I upgraded my DC a couple of years ago and the cleaning time has dropped by at least half again.

Ignoring the health considerations for a moment, just being able to collect (or at least contain) the mess makes it one of the more important tools in my shop.

When I give advice about shop planning, I always recommend planning the DC system as one of the first steps.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I watched my Grandfather die from Emphysema and my Mother die from Lung Cancer (she was never a smoker) so I am Obsessed, I have a Trend Airshield helmet and never go in the shop with out it.

I also work with the garage door open, with a floor fan behind me, and have a shop vac with Dust Deputy on the Lathe and Bandsaw.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Another great thread from Loren.

I have 2 DCs but I'm not obsessed with it.

I want to make two points:

First, I have DC (a separate little Jet unit) on both my bandsaws, not to favor my lungs but rather to keep crud off the tires.

Second, If I had no DC at all, the first I would buy would be a downdraft sanding table (such as Rockler's kit, which I have). Excellent tool and the best gift I could give to my lungs. I don't go sanding without it.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Working on becoming "Concerned", not obsessed. Just recently purchased DC and in process of hooking it up. If it proves successful, I will likely become more obsessed (if i can get most of it, I will probably - personnality thing - get more obssessed to get it ALL).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess I would be at the very obsessed end of the argument. What I had trouble justifying before ( a DC system) would now be the first thing I consider in a woodshop. It's at the top of the list of importance as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got one of those roof-mounted JET filters. I've had it for over a year and I can count the number of times I've turned it on on one hand. Shameful. I bought one of those cheap Black and Decker mulching vacuum/blower thingies. I'll suck up all the shavings, etc. while wearing a respirator, then I'll blow the entire shop out with it. You should see the clouds of poison billowing out of the shop.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I guess I differentiate:

There is dust which is small, airborne and gets in your nose - comes
off sanders lots, routers, saws, very little from jointers and planers

Then there are chips, which are a mess when they are everywhere
but they aren't much of a health hazard because they are large
and heavy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I have both, Loren, lol


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I obsess about dust collection up to the point where it makes me grumpy and then call it "good enough". I've got a 1.5HP Steel City collector with a 4" flex hose that can reach each of my big machines (including router table) and I also have it hooked to some overhead ducting which provides drops for the drill press, bench, and top of the table saw. I installed an exhaust fan through the back wall of my garage by the DC and run that to get rid of dusty, smelly, or hot air in the shop. Messy operations have at times given me a rough voice and even headaches a time or two, so I often try to come up with something that will capture much of the mess. Skim cuts on the table saw in thick/long stock is one of the worst for me. I use my shop vac with my ROS. I have gotten better about wearing a face mask with dust filter for messy jobs. But sometimes when the project is giving me fits I end up just letting the dust fly.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Bocote on the lathe once (even with a dedicated 2hp and a big gulp) gave me hives the likes of which the World has never seen. I literally fought with them off and on for 6 months. I got a lousy duck call out of it before bocote was banned from my life.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Bertha*: I've always admired your work with those AFLAC commercials ;-)


----------



## RaymondAbel (Jun 19, 2011)

I am Obsessed.
I do what ever I can to pick up the dust right where it is generated. I have a air cleaner too


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not very obsessed I suppose because I still do a lot of work with inadequate dust collection. On the other hand I am theoretically obsessed with it because I like ultra-clean workshops and don't care to interrupt my work to sweep or vacuum. I'm slowly working towards total dust collection both at the workplace and in my personal shop. This summer may see the purchase of a portable Oneida for my shop. After all the research and in-shop experience I've gained over the years I've determined that anything less than a cyclone is too big a hassle to mess with. Filter bags are messy and canister filters clog too fast without the cyclone thus reducing suction to the point where source collection suffers badly.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Great post and lots of great info.

Just wanted to add, if any of you smoke, that is a MUCH higher health risk. Lung, bladder, renal cancer, and coronary artery disease all much higher in smokers.

I work in vascular surgery, carotid disease, leg bypasses, etc…97% of our patients have smoked in their lives.

Stay healthy!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't see any mention of dust masks. I use the dc on the saw and the planer, workshop vac on the routers, hand planer, plunge saw and sanders. They don't capture ALL the dust.
If I'm working mdf, teak or walnut, a dust mask goes on.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I use Dust mask, sanding and the other odd times … I am slowly learning to swim in saw dust…

hopefully get a vac system soon… as budget allows, but soo it may become can not afford not too…


----------

